# os. / ent.



## Gavril

Normally, I see the abbreviation _os. _(_omaa sukua_) preceding a woman's maiden name. Less commonly, I see _ent. _(_= entisesti_?) used where I would expect _os_. A hypothetical example: "Pilvi Tienvieri (ent. _Sinervo_)".

Is there a difference in meaning between _os. _and _ent._?


----------



## sakvaka

A slight difference. _Omaa sukua_ refers to the original name of a woman. _Entinen_ can be used if someone has recently changed her surname. There are some "celebrities" who have been using 4-5 different surnames.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> A slight difference. _Omaa sukua_ refers to the original name of a woman. _Entinen_ can be used if someone has recently changed her surname. There are some "celebrities" who have been using 4-5 different surnames.



So, "Pilvi Tienvieri (ent. Sinervo)" means that, for whatever reason, Pilvi no longer uses _Sinervo _as part of her name (whereas "os. Sinervo" allows the possibility that it is still part of her name)?

Also, if Pilvi changed her name several years ago, would you still write "ent. _Sinervo_"?

Kiitos


----------



## hui

It should be_* o.s. *_and not _os. (= osoite _or_ osasto).

_


> _Omaa sukua_ refers to the original name of a woman.



Or a man, or a child.


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> So, "Pilvi Tienvieri (ent. Sinervo)" means that, for whatever reason, Pilvi no longer uses _Sinervo _as part of her name (whereas "os. Sinervo" allows the possibility that it is still part of her name)?
> 
> Also, if Pilvi changed her name several years ago, would you still write "ent. _Sinervo_"?
> 
> Kiitos



(1) Exactly.
(2) No, you wouldn't. Only if she has gotten married pretty recently and people cannot recognize the new surname.


----------



## sunflour

hui: I have never seen o.s. referring to a child, only to married people.

_ent._ is an abbreviation from _entinen_ and the most common case to see this used is when somebody has been married, has then divorced and remarried and taken the new spouse's name.
For example a person's name could be
Riitta Haapala (os. Saarinen, ent. Lehtinen)
This is the case with my mother, for example, when on official forms they ask her former last names, and she specifies what those names are.
A person can of course have another reason for changing their name, too, but I do think the above mentioned is most common.


----------

